# Lats



## Nitrateman (Oct 2, 2005)

Have no trouble working the back, partidularly the center ob back top to bottom, but want to bomb the lats any suggestions
also how do you work the rear love handle area

thanks


----------



## healthfreak (Oct 2, 2005)

For middle back I like seated cable rows. For lats, straight arm pulldowns and lat shrugs. ANd of course the classic behind the neck pull downs.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Oct 2, 2005)

heavy barbell rows and deads


----------



## healthfreak (Oct 2, 2005)

for the rear love handles do dumbell side bends and lower back hyperextensions.


----------



## Nitrateman (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks guys...good advice
But I have to tell you I've been in gymns where behind the neck pull downs are not allowed...even heard it is against the law in some places

any truth to this

N


----------



## healthfreak (Oct 2, 2005)

Never heard that. but I can see why. back in high school this kid was being a dumb ass and was attempting weights he couldnt even get in his dreams. the wire cord broke and he fucking nailed his head with the lat bar. It was funny as hell. felt bad though his head bleeed like crazy


----------



## wolfyEVH (Oct 2, 2005)

i would highly recommend NOT doing behind the neck pulldowns.  bring it down to your chest


----------



## Blackbird (Oct 3, 2005)

Nitrateman said:
			
		

> Thanks guys...good advice
> But I have to tell you I've been in gymns where behind the neck pull downs are not allowed...even heard it is against the law in some places
> 
> any truth to this
> ...


Very, very bad for you.  My gym highly recommends not doing them


----------



## healthfreak (Oct 3, 2005)

Blackbird said:
			
		

> Very, very bad for you.  My gym highly recommends not doing them



why are they so bad. I do them


----------



## Blackbird (Oct 3, 2005)

I have heard that the movement causes a pinch point in the neck or something like that and could lead to severe neck problems.,


----------



## healthfreak (Oct 3, 2005)

ya that wouldnt suprise me. ill start doing them in front


----------



## wolfyEVH (Oct 3, 2005)

healthfreak said:
			
		

> ya that wouldnt suprise me. ill start doing them in front



http://ast-ss.com/training/exercises/execution.asp?bp=Back&pn=2

much more effective in the front.


----------



## Little Man (Oct 3, 2005)

and a guy got paralized cuz the cable broke... never do them behind the neck.. we tell everyone that we see do that.. if u do them in the front with the widest grip it will work the lats way better..  and also to lose the bodyfat down there you just have to keep working out and doing cardio... you cant be spot specific when trying to cut down bodyfat


----------



## Nitrateman (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks guys...guess I have to rethink the lipo thing lol


----------



## Little Man (Oct 3, 2005)

whats your bodyfat? or are you lean just except there?


----------



## Nitrateman (Oct 3, 2005)

*Bf*

Just had bodyfat checked 17.1% which is better than I expected, think I can get it under 15% by the end of the year, watching diet, upping aerobic and doing a cutting cycle

Not too bad for my age


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Oct 3, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> i would highly recommend NOT doing behind the neck pulldowns.  bring it down to your chest



Agreed, I have been told by many people including a IFBB pro, to never go behind your head whether it's lat pull downs or military press.  They said it was a very un-natural position that puts your kneck and shoulders in a comprimising position.


----------



## Little Man (Oct 3, 2005)

u should be able to lose a lb a week of bf . but ifyour eating more calories then you burn you wontlose bf. with the cutting cycle im not sure how calories will affect loss of bf.


----------



## healthfreak (Oct 3, 2005)

ya you can probably get down to 12% and maintain muscle bro. just be strict as hell with the diet and cardio


----------



## Nitrateman (Oct 4, 2005)

*yeh I know but*

Hate cardio...boring repetative shit, unless it is outdoors, and where I live it is too hot and humid to be outside all that much
Have boner for food I shouldnt like...Id make a list  but might make me cry LOL

Ive probably never been this low in body fat, but look forward to the challenge of going lower

cheers mates


----------



## steve0085 (Oct 10, 2005)

no way to lost the fat without cardio and dieting, except DNP, but I don't think i'll be eating any pesticides any time soon.


----------



## Big Danny (Sep 21, 2006)

For me there are two exercises that gave me good results for back over time.
One is definetelly the deadlift,and the second bent over pull ups with the bar.But I keep the bar in a reverse grip. Increasing the weight over the time and doing the exercise in a correct manner(keep the back flat at all times) will bring results.


----------

